# Novogen chickens



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never heard of this breed of chickens until I looked them up. They certainly look familiar now that I've found out what they are LOL.
https://www.purelypoultry.com/novogen-brown-chickens-p-1421.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's give them some sort of fancy name bet people buy the heck out of them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

La grande couche d'oeuf .... since they're French.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the color of the rooster.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They look like rsl....


----------

